# Has anyone changed the string that opens the c pillar headliner?



## DF! (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, I have bought the new kit to repair the strings that lift the C pillar headliner out of the way when the roof is operating. Not Cheap repair kit... intention is to rectify this common c pillar problem (not important but looks untidy)



Can anyone shed any light on how to remove headliner, or how to make the repair with it in place?

Any help appreciated before I tackle the job.

Thanks.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry. I've it done by the dealer twice, since it was causes the flap to catch which would prevent the roof from opening..


----------



## kwebb23 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've changed the string but did not buy the expensive kit. I bought some monofilament fish line and made my own. It was hard to pry apart the lead slug from one end of the broken string, but I managed to do it. One monofilament lasted a while then wore and broke. The other one is still fine. I finally gave up replacing them, and now one C pillar cover kinda dangles but does not interfere. I have an early model, 2007, with about 150K miles and I love the car. But that string is the one piece of bad engineering in the whole top mechanism.


----------



## lilmarceau (Feb 9, 2014)

The strings are not to bad to do you should by the string kit from your local dealer u need a rivet specific for the center where the two strings are held a drill and some patience start by removing the rivet in the center of the rear window (bottom) remove strings remember how they go this is crucial then there is a torx bolt on either side you can remove that and carefully remove the strings and reattach the same way taken off when done add rivet back in and presto done!


----------



## DF! (Feb 24, 2014)

lilmarceau said:


> The strings are not to bad to do you should by the string kit from your local dealer u need a rivet specific for the center where the two strings are held a drill and some patience start by removing the rivet in the center of the rear window (bottom) remove strings remember how they go this is crucial then there is a torx bolt on either side you can remove that and carefully remove the strings and reattach the same way taken off when done add rivet back in and presto done!


Thanks, i've just installed Elsawin, so understand a little better now. Plan is to rectify string as next job. Main thing is how to remove the headliner / C Pillar trim. Any tips?


----------

